
Mobile phone out of memory? Deleting photos? fotoSquirrel – new to Kickstarter - xs_research
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1686692637/fotosquirrel-10x-more-photos-on-your-mobile-device
======
smt88
At least one of the claims on this page (that Google Photos doesn't allow
original quality uploads) is a lie.

~~~
xs_research
No intention to be untruthful - the claim is that "Google Photos does not
always store the original photo"

[https://support.google.com/photos/answer/6220791?hl=en](https://support.google.com/photos/answer/6220791?hl=en)

There are different options on Google depending on the plan. This service
always stores the original - there is never any doubt, which for me is
important.

If there are other unclear claims please post and I will review.

